# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si te fitoj perseri dashurine e humbur?

## step

U Lidha Me Kte Vajze Rastesisht Ajo Ishte 16vjec Kurse Une 17vjec  Ishim Ne Te Njejten Shkolle Tani Un Vazhdoj Fakultetin Ndersa Ajo Eshte Ne Gjmnaz Akoma.pasi Kaluan Ca Kohe Kohe Ne Te Dy U Dashuruam Me Njeri Tjetrin E Donim Njeri Tjetrin Pa Fund Dilnim Perdite Bashke.bera Shume Per Ate Vajze Dhe Asnjehre Nuk Kam Rreshtur Se Dashuri Mirpo Si I Thone Dashuria E  Te Ben Budalla Behesha Shume Xheloz Per Te Fillova Ti Kerkoja Shume Llogari I Kalova Disa Caqe Ajo Me Paralajmeronte Por Un Sndryshoja Pas 1 Viti E Gjysem Plot Dashuri Ajo U Ftoh Dhe Nuk Me Ndjente Me Si Me Pare Me Tha Te Ndahemi Por Un Nuk Rrija Dot Pa Te.
U Ndame Per Nja 3 Jave Dhe Un I Kerkova Te Lidheshim Perseri Ajo Pranoi Por Me Hezitim Ndejtem Perseri Bashke Per 2 Muaj Un Te Them Te Drejten Ndryshova Shume Por Asaj Per Gjene Me Te Vogel Qe E Pyesja I Dukesh Sikur Po I Kerkoja Shume Llogari Ne Te Vertet Ajo Nuk Me Donte Me.me Kerkoje Qe Te Ndahesh Perseri Nga Une Skish Ca Te Beja Kemi 1 Muaj Qe Jemi Ndare . E Kam Takuar Disa Here Rastesisht,dy Here Jemi Ulur Ne Kafe Por E Shikoj Qe Nuk Me Do Me.jemi Sqaruar Per Te Gjthe Gjera Dhe Nuk Ka Pasur Asnje Arsye Tjeter Qe Jemi Ndare Pervec Ftohjes Se Ndjenjave
Ajo Nuk Eshte Qe Ka Filluar Te Ndjeje Dicka Per Dike Tjeter.
Per Shen Valentin I Dergova Nje Tufe Me Lule ,nje Leter,dhe Nje Cd Ku Kisha Montuar Ca Foto Tonat Me Nje Kenge Tonen Me Anen E Nje Shokut Tim Sepse Po Te Shkoja Ta Takoja Vete Ajo Nuk Do I Pranonte.
 Ajo Letren E Kishte Lexuar Dhe Ishte Prekur Kurse Cd Nuk E Ka Pare Sepse Nuk Ja Bente Zemra Dhe Kishte Tentuar Ta Thyente .kur E Takova Per Here Te Fundit Dhe U Ula Ne Kafe U Turbullova Shume Sepse Me Qartesoj Per Shume Gjera Dhe Mu Shtua Akoma Dhe Me Shume Bindja Qe Ajo Ishte Ajo Qe Vjen Vetem Nje Here Ne Jete.jam Shume I Lenduar Spo Gjej Me Arsye Te Jetoj E Dua Shume.
Un Po Te Dua E Takoj  Dhe Me Tha Qe Mund Te Pime Kafe Pas Nja Nje Jave.
 Do Beja Gjthcka Per Ta Kthyer Perseri Te Une, Ta Bej Qe Te Me Doje Perseri Por Nuk Di Cte Bej Ju Lutem Te Me Shkruani Se Cfare Mund Ti Bej Por Nuk Dua Te Me Thoni Qe Ka Mare Fund Gjthcka. Me Thoni Cdo Gje Cdo Sygjerim Cdo Me Menyre Ndonje "magji" Qe Ta Bej Te Me Doje Perseri. Ju Lutem Merreni Ne Konsiderate Sepse Jam Shume I Merzitur

----------


## e panjohura

Nga nje ane ktu nuk paska mbet asgje nga dashuria.E nese kerkon me ,,magji'' gje qe une nuk u besoj fare,te kisha thene ti shkruash Sabri Selmanit,se me duket qe ai merret me kto gjera!
Tani seriozisht po Ju them,cdo xhelozi e tepruar te shpie drejt humneres,kuptohet nese eshte e padrejt.Mos u mundo ta bashkosh at buke nese eshte thya njehere se kurr sdo te duket si buka e pandar.Nuk eshte fundi i botes,prit pak nese ajo ndin dicka per Ty lere te ofrohet vet,se me lutje eshte e kot.

----------


## Besoja

Ke gabuar që në fillim.Pai ajo e ka pranuar dashurinë tëne,ti ke dashur të marrësh komandën por dashuria nuk ushqehet me komandë apo duke bërë 'burrin' apo 'të fortin'.Që nga ai moment,në mënyrën më të gabuar ti e ke quajtur si pronën tënde dhe mund të bësh e të sillesh me të si të duash.Në këtë pikë gabojnë pothuajse të gjithë djemtë.Ajo tani nuk ka siguri tek ty.Nuk ka besim se do ta trajtosh si të barabartë.Por fakti që ajo pranon të qëndrojë prapë me ty,ndjen diçka akoma dhe të duhet ty të hedhësh hapat e tjera.Nuk ka receta për këto punë.Mbase je fare i ri dhe nuk e di akoma si trajtohet e dashura dhe aq më shumë në raste kur vendos të kalosh jetë me të.
Megjithatë përpiqu.Dashuria nuk të lodh asnjëherë.

----------


## lediris

te te them se ku e ke gabim tani ska vlere see ti e ke kuptuar vete jam shume dakort me beson qe thote qe ne keto pune nuk ka receta po do te thoja takoje dhe nje here thuaja te gjitha ato qe ndjen per ate dhe gabimet e tua dhe kerkoi te mendohet edhe nje here jepi gjithe kohen e nevojshme pa u bere i padurueshem sepse vajza duhet te mendohet mire per hapin qe duhet te hedhi megjithate mos rresht kurre se beri surpriza qe i vertetojne asaj dashurine tende nuk e di sa e dobishme do te jem por shpresoj shume  dashuria eshte hyjnore brenda qenies tone ajo nuk zbret hyjnore nga qielli sipas meje te uroj fat sepse per ate ke nevoj tani

----------


## xfiles

Harroje dhe hidh syte tek nje tjeter, nuk ja vlen.
Do kuptosh nje dite se po harxhon kohen tende dhe te asaj bashke.

Edhe sikur ti besh magji ti, per efekt te ruajtjes se ekuilibrit ne natyre, nuk ke per te qene kurre i lumtur me dike qe thjesht nuk te do.

Nese nuk e harron, atehere vrit veten.

----------


## milanistja_el

step dua te te them se ke gabuar me xhelozine tende, sepse e ke lodhur dhe eshte larguar nga ti. Ndoshta duhet te bindesh veten se ajo "s'te ka dashur" aq sa ke dashur ti ate... ndonjehere disa persona gjejne pretekstin e xhelozise sone per te na larguar nga vetja e duke e lene gjithmone fajin tek ne dhe veprimet tona. Une nuk mund ta konceptoj dot si mund te lodhet "nga dashuria" dikush qe do me te vertete... si mund te lodhesh nga vemendja qe te kushton tjetri kur çdo çast e çdo sekonde qe kalon pa njeriun e zemres te duken shekuj. 
Ti (dhe une) ndoshta e ke tepruar ne xhelozi, por tashme ajo te ka etiketuar si "xheloz te semure" dhe çdo gje qe te besh ti, apo çdo batute qe dikur i benit ne çdo çast, ajo i perdor per te te kundersulmuar dhe per te te thone se eshte e lodhur qe nuk ke besim tek ajo apo nga xhelozia dhe se nuk duron dot me, dhe se do ishte mire te ndaheshit...
Besome... nuk ia vlen te sakrifikosh kaq shume per nje njeri te tille qe nuk vlereson gjerat qe ti ben per te. Te kerkojne te ndryshosh ti, por kurre nuk ndryshojne veten e veprat e tyre dhe si gjithmone "ti je fajtori".
Te keshilloj te mendosh me shume per veten... merr kohe per vete dhe jepi kohe asaj qe te mendoje çfare kerkon nga kjo lidhje... dhe me kalimin e kohes do marresh dhe ti pergjigjet e duhura.

Nje fjale thote:* "Nese e do dike lere te ike, nese kthehet prape tek ti do te thote se ka qene gjithmone i yti, nese jo me mire qe iku..."* 

Ndoshta fjalet e mia te duken te forta, por t'i them se i kam provuar vete dhe e di ç'do te thote te kalosh dite pas dite duke i mbushur mendjen dikujt se e do dhe se do beje çdo gje per te dhe si pergjigje merr "jam lodhur, sia vlen me..." dhe shume shpejt sa hap e mbyll syte ti e sheh ate me dike tjeter ne krahe... 

*Besome, nuk ia vlen... mendo me shume per veten.*

----------


## DI_ANA

E njoh kete lloj situate dhe sinqerisht me vjen shume keq per ty. Ti thua qe ke bere shume dhe gjithcka per kete vajze.Ke arritur dhe deri aty sa te lesh menjane xhelozine duke ndryshuar me qellim qe mos e humbje dhe qe lidhja te shkonte si me pare. Pra ti i ke bere te gjitha per hir te dashurise dhe ajo prape nuk te do.Ne nje lidhje i nderuar eshte gjithmone njeri qe do dhe qe vuan me shume se tjetri.Nuk dyshoj ne dashurine tende ndaj saj por pikerisht ne te sajen.Dua te te them qe nuk mendoj se ajo te ka dashur me te njejten force,pasi po te ishte e tille do luftonit qe te dy per te mos humbur lidhjen.Ajo ka dorezuar armet dhe ti vazhdon me kot nje beteje qe personalisht mendoj se eshte e humbur..Me beso..Eshte e humbur.E kuptoj qe vuan por per fat te keq nuk mund te bejme asgje per ti rikthyer ndjenjat tjetrit.Dicka e thyer nuk ngjitet me.E di forcen e dashurise,e di cdo te thote te duash dike aq shume saqe jeta jote te duket pavlere,por te lutem merre kete keshille nga une.Mundohu ti buzeqeshesh jetes serish.Mundohu te dalesh,mundohu te harrosh dhe mbi te gjitha fillo te duash veten.Ndonjehere i japim aq shume dashuri tjetrit sa arrijme te neglizhojme veten dhe ky eshte gabimi yne fatal.Nqs nuk jemi te afte te duam veten tone si mund te pretendojme te duhemi nga dikush?! Askush ne kete bote nuk ja vlen te sakrifikohemi per te ne emer te dashurise.Me kupton?Askush.. Per momentin je i plagosur dhe i rrezuar por do vije nje dite ku do ngrihesh dhe do gjesh personin e duhur,ate qe do te doje me te njejten force sa ti,ate qe do te doje per ate qe je me te mirat dhe te keqiat e tua.Por deri atehere mos mbaj shpresa te nje dashuri e vdekur dhe duaj veten.Duaj veten te lutem.Te uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## xfiles

Nuk kuptoj se si arrihet te thuhet "Megjithese ke bere shume per te ajo prap nuk te do",
ne dashuri nuk ka fajtore, dashuria nuk blihet , le te besh ça te duash per tjetrin. 
Sepse po me duket se po fajsoni vajzen qe nuk e do kete djalin. Pse nese nje dite nje vajze do beje shume per mua, une duhet da dua patjeter?
Fajin djali qe i bie akoma me qafe kur ajo nuk e do.

----------


## milanistja_el

> Nuk kuptoj se si arrihet te thuhet "Megjithese ke bere shume per te ajo prap nuk te do",
> ne dashuri nuk ka fajtore, dashuria nuk blihet , le te besh ça te duash per tjetrin. 
> Sepse po me duket se po fajsoni vajzen qe nuk e do kete djalin. *Pse nese nje dite nje vajze do beje shume per mua, une duhet da dua patjeter?*
> *Fajin djali qe i bie akoma me qafe kur ajo nuk e do*.


Eshte e vertete ajo qe thua se dashuria nuk shitet e nuk blihet, por dhurohet e kjo behet ne menyre spontane se askush nuk te detyron te veprosh ne kete menyre... nese dikush nje dite do beje shume per ty... s'je i detyruar ta duash... por nuk duhet as ta mbash "*varur* kot tjetrin pas teje".
I thua "mjaft" kaq ishte, s'dua te dalim as si shok, asgje fare... se keshtu duke dale here pas here per kafe me kete i bie qe i jep shpresa te kota dikujt qe dashuron. As sjellja e vajzes nuk me duket korrekte ndaj djalit...  Ajo ndoshta eshte konfuze dhe nuk e di çfare kerkon... por kur nuk e do dike nuk luhet me te duke i thene nuk ndjej per ty... pastaj diten tjeter ok hajde dalim per kafe.... pas dy muajsh ndarje pranon te lidhet serisht me te...  e pastaj ndihet serisht e lodhur nga xhelozia... 

Djali ka fajin qe "nuk i fut shkelmin" se ka plot me te mira se ajo...

----------


## xfiles

> Djali ka fajin qe nuk i fut shkelmin se ka plot me te mira se ajo...


pse duhet ti fusi shkelmin?
sipas asaj qe ai tregoi ajo i ka futur shkelmin ketij me kohe.
nuk eshte se ajo po e mban varur.

----------


## milanistja_el

> pse duhet ti fusi shkelmin?
> sipas asaj qe ai tregoi ajo i ka futur shkelmin ketij me kohe.
> nuk eshte se ajo po e mban varur.


Ok ajo i ka futur shkelmin djalit, dakord deri ketu. 
Ky shume i dashuruar dhe gabon qe e kerkon...
Ajo qe nuk e do del serisht per kafe me djalin qe ka sigurine qe e do...
Kur e di se ai vuan per te... kur e di se ajo vete nuk e do... pse jep shpresa kot? Pse nuk i shkeput gjerat nje here e mire me djalin? 
Sepse nuk e di çfare do... as nuk te len e as nuk te merr kjo... çfare i bie te jete nese nuk eshte "ta mbaj varur"?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Mos u kap pas shpreses  dhe dashuris qe ke pas saj ,ti ate e ke humbur dhe dije qe merzitja me e madhe 6 jav esht dhe kalon , meso nga gabimet e bera dhe shfrytezoji ne nje relacion tjeter qe ndoshta do te bej te harrosh ate dhe mos gabosh me , se xhelozia mor djale si ka ber mir askujt ..

----------


## step

me thene te drejten ajo mi ka ndare ca gjera me ka thene qe nuk te dua por un nuk arrij ti besoj. sepse nuk e kuptoj se si dy njerz te ndahen per se gjalli pasi kaluan kaq kohe bashke. dje ne kafe un i kerkova qe ajo te shikonte cd sepse ajo cd eshte me te vertet mallengjyese dhe te ben te kuptosh shume gjera por ajo me tha qe ka mundesi eshte thyer dhe i thash qe do ta jap nje tjeter une por ajo hezitoj dhe me tha qe ndoshta pas nji jave a me teper takohemi qe te ma japesh.

 ju si  thoni qe cd ajo duhet ta shikoj vetem apo te jem dhe une aty kur ajo ta shikoje?

i bera dis pyetje heren e fundit qe pim kafe dje i thashe qe:
 a ja vlejti qe ndejtem bashke dmth a ruan kujtim te bukur per lidhjen tone? ajo me tha po.
 nuk je penduar qe me ke njohur? ajo tha jo
a je ndjere mire me mua ? me tha po jam ndjere shume here mire.
e pyeta a ndjen gje per njeri tjeter? me tha qe jo.

pasi e pim kafe dje i kerkova qe ta shoqeroja per ne shtepi me makine ajo nuk pranoi.aty u preka dhe fillova te qaja ne mes te rruges para njerzve. E putha per her te fundit ne faqe dhe ne balle dhe i kerkova qe dhe ajo te me puthte ajo me puthi ne faqe. 
si mendoni cduhet te bej tani.

----------


## jushe

Njeriun vleresoje kur e ke dhe jo kur e humbet.Dhe fjalet qe thua qe ke ndryshuar per te nuk me duken tamam.Sa kohe mendon se do duroje te mos shfaqje karakterin tend te vertete, Per mendimin tim Xhelozia eshte semundje dhe vjen si rrjedhoje e mosbesimit. Nese thua se e doje ate vajze atehere duhet ta kishe kuptuar ne kohe cfare i bente keq lidhjes suaj. Perpiqu nje here ta besh xheloze ose te besh sikur je lidhur me dike tjeter. Ndoshta funksionon qe te rriktheheni serisht bashke.
Te uroj gjithe te mirat, dhe ishalla bashkim sa me te shpejte me ate vajze.

----------


## timos

duro se do vije vete

----------


## ahmed_tr

Me sa shof, nje pjese e mire po te japin keshilla te mira, shif i here noj psikolog se mos te ndihmon edhe me teper.
I thone i llafi.
Degjoj keshillat e te gjitheve ne fund bej si do vete.

Make the step

----------


## edona

ne nje film thuhej

''NESE DIQKA ENDERON ME AFSH LERE LE TE SHKOJ, NESE TE KTHEHT PO TE JETE PERHERE E JOTJA E NESE JO ATEHERE KURRE SKA QENE E JOTJA''

jepi edhe asaj edhe vetes kohe per ta verifiku a eshte kapriqo e qastit apo dashuri e vertet, nese ajo vertet te don do te kthehet

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Nuk e kuptoj pse vazhdon ti rrish mbrapa " dickaje qe te ka thene "Adios !" me kohe ??

----------


## step

po se e dua ketu ndryshon puna. me mire te isha ndare me te keq sesa keshtu duke i folur njeri  tjetrit

----------


## milanistja_el

> po se e dua ketu ndryshon puna. me mire te isha ndare me te keq sesa keshtu duke i folur njeri  tjetrit


Degjome mua... keq do ndihesh ne te dyja rastet... si te ndahesh keq me te e si te ndahesh mire... je ndare dhe ka marre fund ajo pune... nese ndjenja e dashurise nuk lind ne nje vit e gjys lidhje... besome s'mund te lind ne nje muaj qe do ndryshosh ti...

----------

